# Benidorm flash floods



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Elderly British couple swept to death in Benidorm flash-floods today.

Hope no MHF members badly affected in that part of the world.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2051936/British-couple-70s-die-flash-floods-Spain.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Floods*

Very common in Iberia

We had floods in Javea a couple of weeks ago.

But the worst was when we drove down to Javea in Easter 2001. We were staying in the Paradour and could not get back to the hotel due to floods. We sat on a motorway bridge all afternoon and eventually got the last road back in before the police closed the road at Jesus Pobre.

We were in a brand new sports car at the time and had water up past the doors as I drove through the floods. There were cars and vans abandoned at the side of the road.

Next day we opened the blinds to see the sea awash with oranges and the beach. They were carrying out a big cleanup operation.

But the saddest part was that 5 people had drowned in the area around Javea the day before in the floods.

The floods had come over from the canaries where 8 people had drowned.

We stil made the most of the holiday. Despite some spiteful git keying my car from front to back outside the hotel.

TM


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

thats awfull... so sad..my friends have just returned from there and said the weather was lovely...just shows how quickly the weather can change 


Anne


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The couple have been named why did they pave over a river bed then have a Market surely they must know the river would come back and take over one day ????
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-5ft-flash-flood-sat-Costa-market-stall.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*paved*

Never read that part Mavis!

How sad


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: paved*



teemyob said:


> Never read that part Mavis!
> 
> How sad


Saw it on Telly but know the area well --lucky it didnt rain when we were there


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/british-couple-killed-flood-074923196.html
This is the story of the Couple bless them such a sad story really to loose such a nice couple xx


----------

